# My makita has bit the dust....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was working on a template for a sign I am trying to get complete. I used the "bone" I had made the other day as a template to cut out a larger template which will become my master.

I was using a guide bush and 1/4" cutter.

After the second cut, I released the plunge lock and the base jumped completely away from the router motor.

Looks like some repairs after Christmas.

Any one else had this happen?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a new motor case is needed//

==



jw2170 said:


> I was working on a template for a sign I am trying to get complete. I used the "bone" I had made the other day as a template to cut out a larger template which will become my master.
> 
> I was using a guide bush and 1/4" cutter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am hoping it is "just" something in the plunge mechanism......


----------



## tswift1110 (May 8, 2011)

*Replacement parts*

James, 

Sorry to hear about your router issue. I am glad to see you were not hurt.

What is the model number?

Here is a link to a parts site to get the parts you need. 

ereplacementparts.com/makita-router-parts-c-97_122.html]Makita Router Parts : eReplacementParts.com

Because I've only posted a few times, I cannot include a live link.

Merry Christmas.

Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I was working on a template for a sign I am trying to get complete. I used the "bone" I had made the other day as a template to cut out a larger template which will become my master.
> 
> I was using a guide bush and 1/4" cutter.
> 
> ...


James, this 3600BR is basically the same as the 3612C and it's the black height adjusting knob that holds it all together. Unfortunately your shots dont show the top of the router to see if the knob is in place.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

It sure looks like broken plastic at the top of the spring in the second pic do hope it's like harry said the height adjuster knob and that all you need to do is get a replacement part


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cedarwood said:


> It sure looks like broken plastic at the top of the spring in the second pic do hope it's like harry said the height adjuster knob and that all you need to do is get a replacement part


I've just taken this shot which explains how the knob holds it all together.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James I have two of the same routers myself and they have been used long and hard and I am surprised to see your photo, did you ever drop it? if there was a small crack in the height adjusting knob then it may have decided to part ways with the shaft when you released the lock. That should not be hard to fix, If I read the photo correctly then all you may need is a new knob. NGM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice intentions Tom but James is in Australia and they have local parts sources.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't be Spring; it's barely Winter...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

James since it is so close to Christmas Mrs. Clause should put a new router under the tree and let you tinker on a fix later into the new year............ hey always looking for new ways for a new router!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi James, try here they are in Castle Hill. Good to deal with also.They are Makita dealers . 3612C - Norwest Tool Centre

Regards
Harold


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Looks like a new motor case is needed//
> 
> ==



Aaaahhhhh, you got me again, BJ,:jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Can't be Spring; it's barely Winter...


:jester:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tswift1110 said:


> James,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your router issue. I am glad to see you were not hurt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom.

The model is 3612C and I may have found a solution.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James, this 3600BR is basically the same as the 3612C and it's the black height adjusting knob that holds it all together. Unfortunately your shots dont show the top of the router to see if the knob is in place.



I went and picked up a 3600BR from Cash Converters this morning.

I may strip it for parts to get the 3612C back up and running.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cedarwood said:


> It sure looks like broken plastic at the top of the spring in the second pic do hope it's like harry said the height adjuster knob and that all you need to do is get a replacement part


I may have found a replacement part on a 3600BR I picked up today.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neville9999 said:


> James I have two of the same routers myself and they have been used long and hard and I am surprised to see your photo, did you ever drop it? if there was a small crack in the height adjusting knob then it may have decided to part ways with the shaft when you released the lock. That should not be hard to fix, If I read the photo correctly then all you may need is a new knob. NGM



Hi Neville.

I had never dropped this one. I treated it like my baby.....LOL.

I think the plastic may have become brittle and the force of the plunge releasing may have stripped the plastic nut off the threaded rod. There are two springs in the plunge.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

pal said:


> Hi James, try here they are in Castle Hill. Good to deal with also.They are Makita dealers . 3612C - Norwest Tool Centre
> 
> Regards
> Harold



Thanks Harold.

That is where I bought the router a couple of years ago.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marco said:


> James since it is so close to Christmas Mrs. Clause should put a new router under the tree and let you tinker on a fix later into the new year............ hey always looking for new ways for a new router!



I might mention that jim, but, sadly, the 3612C is no longer available. 

I would have to buy a newer model......VBG.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi James, from what I'm seeing in your pic(s), this is actually an easy fix. Like Harry, would need to see the top side of the router and the adjustment knob.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Why not just turn another knob out of steel and tap the center. It will never break again!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks...*



Marcel M said:


> Why not just turn another knob out of steel and tap the center. It will never break again!!


thanks Marcel, if I PM you my address, can you do that and post it to me....[just kidding, to remind others that we all do not have fully equipped wood/metal shop].

I know that if I asked Harry, he would do that in a heart beat, but I will be able to resolve the issue without that.

Having all the responses has helped me to realize the problem may not be as bad as I feared and I will not need a new motor case.....

I will scavenge the knob of the 3600BR I bought today and see how that goes......


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> thanks Marcel, if I PM you my address, can you do that and post it to me....[just kidding, to remind others that we all do not have fully equipped wood/metal shop].....


I would if you asked nicely.  No need to own a fully equipped metal shop. Go down to your handy, dandy machine shop with your broken knob and have them make one out of steel. It's an easy job and wouldn't cost you that much either.


----------



## Ranger1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Marcel, that is a good idea if he can't find another fix. Hopefully he can find a way around it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Some good news....some bad news....*

Good news:
Well the 3600BR I bought from a pawn shop today fixed the 3612C.
The knob for the 3600 fits the 3612 exactly...and it is metal.

Bad news:
As I suspected when I bought the 3600, the plunge was frozen and also the 1" bit is frozen in the collet.
I managed to free up the plunge and now have to free the collet.
This collet is the two wrench system and I need to find the size wrenches used.:help:

At least the 3612C is back in action.

Thanks again for all the helpful responses....

Also attached is a photo of the Ozito 1/4" router I purchased at the same time.

Router repaired and a spare 1/4" router for $100. Not bad....


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Good news:
> Well the 3600BR I bought from a pawn shop today fixed the 3612C.
> The knob for the 3600 fits the 3612 exactly...and it is metal.


I guess that the engineers at Makita decided to upgrade the material used for the knob. :yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that you realise James that the Bakelite knob is broken off the steel shaft that you've fitted from the 3600BR which will make adjustment rather difficult. If you find it a problem, all you have to do is say "pretty please" and my spare one as shown in previous post will be in the mail winging it's way to Sydney.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm sure that you realise James that the Bakelite knob is broken off the steel shaft that you've fitted from the 3600BR which will make adjustment rather difficult. If you find it a problem, all you have to do is say "pretty please" and my spare one as shown in previous post will be in the mail winging it's way to Sydney.


'pretty please'....:sold:

My list of required spares did include a new knob...

Also see my next post.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*All good....*

As per my previous post, the collet and plunge were frozen on the 3600.

I did manage to free both the collet and the plunge rods.

Spares still needed to make "as new" are a new knob for the 3612C and a new spring for the plunge lock lever for the 3612C. 

I now have a working 3612C and a working 3600BR attached to the skis.

So for $100, I have a repaired 3612C, another Ozito 1/4" router and a pre-loved 3600BR in working order.......

I would not have attempted the repairs without the input from the forum..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marcel M said:


> I guess that the engineers at Makita decided to upgrade the material used for the knob. :yes4:


No Marcel, quite the contary, the much older 3600BR has the metal parts, the newer 3612C has the plastic parts....


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahhhhh. a victim of bean counters.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Maybe not Marcel in this case but is a good call. To me the 'quality' of some of the 'known' brands such as Makita is declining. Not just due to the bean counters but also due to competition which is partially our fault.

These days, some countries are building their (can not think of the right word) funds.

They produce products that available to all and in one way that is good as it brings in new consumers. But they can also produce product that are as good as the best in certain situations.

The freedom of the open(ish) market is not helping the quality of product.

What am I trying to say? Disappointed that brands like even Dewalt are finally in my grasp but not due to my pay being increased LOL. 

What I am trying to say is what is good for us, the consumer, can also be bad.

Also I will explain this reply a little more. Often I type into the quick reply on multiple forums to think things out in my head. In this case I am posting due to I think it is a relevant reply.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, the plastic knob is moulded onto the steel tube and my spare one is already packed and ready to post tomorrow. Unfortunately I don't have a spare lock lever torsion spring but there should be no difficulty getting one from Makita or a service agent, the part number is 231618-8.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*For Harry.*

Harry, some more photos explaining the difference in the two routers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry, some more photos explaining the difference in the two routers.


After our conversation this morning James I now understand exactly what you want. Being at a loose end this afternoon, I decided to make a nut to replace the Nylon one that caused the problem, it's made from a similar Nylon type plastic and I have tested it on my 3612C. During transit it will hold the other parts together.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James as soon as you get the 3612C up and fully running again then you will have to start a new thread about getting the 3600BR fully repaired and working again, there can never be too many routers. NGM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Harry, much appreciated....

Nothing but heaven itself is better than a friend who is really a friend. [some quote I read somewhere......LOL]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neville9999 said:


> James as soon as you get the 3612C up and fully running again then you will have to start a new thread about getting the 3600BR fully repaired and working again, there can never be too many routers. NGM


Hi Neville, I already have the 3600BR up and running. I managed to free the collet and release the jammed 1" cutter. I also freed the plunge mechanism.

The only thing missing from the 3600BR was the plunge setting screw and half nut and spring. Harry has kindly decided to send them to me as he had a spare set..

Once I get the new nut Harry has made, the only part I require for the 3612C is the spring for the plunge lock lever.

I will see if I can source this from Total Tools or Norwest Tool Centre.

All in all, a satisfactory result.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Alls well that ends well...*

This morning, in the mail, I received some spare parts from Harry in WA.

Thanks harry. :yes4:

Harry cut a new nut for the 3612C.

The 3612C is back to original and the 3600BR has a new pole stop.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're welcome my friend and by my reckoning I'm still well ahead, you know what I mean!


----------

